# Sticky  2 chemical pregnancies any hope?



## Hopestar

Hi girls ,
I am desperately looking for  success stories after 2 chemical pregnancies. Im really out of hope at the moment and in a bit of a panic
Thanks
Hopestar


----------



## Guest

There is alwasy hope!.....I have had two too so I know how hard it is  ...not sure of your age, issues etc - have you managed to get funding or are you doing tx privately? - I do believe the next steps if you have not already done them would be to get to a top place and do all the tests there are! They really help uncover any more issues and it may be something v simple  - lots of luck.....

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

I can only agree with Lukey.....I would persue further investigations such as blood tests for blood clotting and immune issues, if you've not already had one, then ask about having a hysteroscopy as this looks directly inside womb for possible abnormalities such as polyps, fibroids,septate uterus etc which can cause problems with implantation and miscarriage.  Have you had a laparoscopy ?

Like both you & Lukey, I've had chemical pregnancies/early miscarriages (4 in total, 2 naturally, 2 through treatment). I'd already had endometriosis,uterine adhesions and septate uterus diagnosed for years but after the first 2 which were naturally conceived, I was sent for a whole host of blood tests which indicated I had blood clotting and immune issues...plus with another hysteroscopy I was found to have endometrial polyps.  Had surgery to correct/remove what they could and during treatment I have medications for the blood clotting and immune issues.....and whilst I've still subsequently had 2 more chem pg's, I/we (me, DP, consultant) still hold out every hope that we will be successful.

Maybe have a read of the Investigations & Immunology board.

Wishing you lots of luck 
Natasha


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hopestar I am so sorry for your chem pregs I think they are worse than an outright bfn.
  I have had 1 bfn and the rest of the failed cycles have been chem pregs. But as you can see I did manage to have twins along the way. I would definately have some more tests for immune issues and clotting issues. Never give up hope I know it is hard but it can happen.


Good luck


----------

